

Go's Marketing Problem - andybons
https://plus.google.com/102494008312047246648/posts/RuVchfvuPRz

======
kodablah
I don't think Go's marketing problem has anything to do with their website.
I'm not even sure Go really has a marketing problem.

For me personally, I wanted to use it to build a monitoring daemon, but I had
to switch to D to ensure it would run safely on 32-bit Windows. Solve those
horror stories that come up when Googling and you may help Go's image.

